# looking for a legal consulatant / representative



## willyruin (Nov 7, 2016)

Marhabaan, Kabayan:

Anyone who can recommend to me a lawyer in Abu Dhabi, UAE? 

My sister died last 12 May due to a vehicular accident near Najda. I want to file a lawsuit for civil damages. I already had encounters with affiliates of local lawyers but did not pursue with them because of their terms in pay and down payment. I have no work here, I am on a visit visa and just stayed here (been here for 4 months already) to supervise the case for my sister. Hope anyone can help me. 

Thank you. 

Willy


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Please accept my deepest condolences for your family's loss.

Your question is quite difficult because it is hard to do attorney referrals as the liabilities are big and there are few people with good experiences with lawyers.

Honestly, the internet and phone should be your best bet during your search. I understand the weight of the issue can make even a phone call difficult to make, but the yellow pages lists a good number of lawyers and a short conversation can confirm whether they are affordable and/or easy to work with.

I first suggest speaking to your embassy. They may have a list of attorneys they can share to assist their citizens in need such as yourself.


----------

